# Incubators for Beardies



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

Does anyone have an incubator within 10-20 miles of Loughton, Essex as i have a feeling my female beardie is pregnant?

If not, where can i get one for relatively cheap? The zoo med one is over £100 which i think is a bit extreme


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

make a homemade one that is what i ahve done search on google or make a thread asking how to make a homemade one.


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

how did u build yours? there are so many on google i have no idea whats right? the cheapest option is a heat mat and an ice cream tub but would that work. i was not planning on them breeding yet. not had them that long and i dont think there healthy enough yet


----------



## mangonmeg (Apr 18, 2010)

shedding hut has a herp nursery 2 for £80 hope that helps if not just use a poly box with a heat mat , pulse stat etc but on average will still cost around £60-£70


----------

